# SUGAR ANTS



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And I mean MILLIONS of them, I turned on the kitchen light last night and the entire counter moved, I mean I played ant smasher in real life for an hour!
Short of DDT what can I do to get rid of these little buggers? I've tried Yellow corn meal, any poison baits, ant poison outside, raid, black flag, I've even mixed stuff that makes me need a gas mask to apply it, and they keep coming


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure fire method is to find the nest and get rid of the queen. That's often hard to do but with that many inside the nest could be indoors or in the walls. 

Using a bait that they take back to the nest usually works well but you need a bait for the type of ant and breeding cycle. Amdro works great for me, terro also works well. 

Here's some info:
Ant Baits: A Least Toxic Control

This site carries a lot of good products:
Ant Baits, Ant Bait, Maxforce Ant Bait, Advion Ant Bait, Ant Bait Gel, Ant Killer Bait


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you I'll try that since cleaning the entire house doesn't seem to help any at all.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I had an ant problem earlier this year. Not as bad as you're describing, but bad enough. I used two things. One was a spray I used around the foundation. The other was a granule type thing that you sprinkle around the perimeter of the house. It worked. Got them both at Walmart. They were in the section where grass seed and weed killers are kept.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did the granule s earlier, the bag said it required about 1/4 " of rain to help spread it so I used e spreader and deployed it 5 minutes before an afternoon thunderstorm, My wife spread Corn Meal around the kitchen sink at the suggestion of my 84 year old mother who said it worked back in her day, after the granules, ants still kept coming, after the corn meal they seem to have slowed down a LOT. If they stop totally I will assume that the Corn meal worke better than the chemicals, the old ways are almost forgotten now days, but the old ways I was raised on work better than the new ways most times.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok not to bump this thread but I DID find a possible cause of my ant problem SODA POP!!!!!!!!!!!
I ripped the entire kitchen apart, I mean removed cabinets and everything, scrubbed EVERYTHING down with Ajax, Comet and Bleach, washed all eth dishes utensils and any other thing by hand outside, then in the dish washer, reassembled the kitchen, and I still have ants, well last night I think I might have found out why, a friend of my 13 year old was puring what was left of a warm flat soda pop down the drain, this was at 5 pm, at 12 pm I sprayed about 6 million ants, all in the sink. 

any thoughts?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Gain access the cabinet that holds the sink, between its bottom and the top of the floor and spray good. Drill a couple of 1/2 in holes should do it.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did that this morning, I'm gonna frill holes in every room and fill the subfloor and see what happens, maybe that will keep em out


----------

